# 26'' - 28'' bareboat USVI



## dameware (Jul 21, 2003)

*26'''' - 28'''' bareboat USVI*

Anyone know where I could rent a sailboat in the under 30'' range on St. Thomas??

Just 2 of us doing the trip.

Thanks, Bob...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*26'''' - 28'''' bareboat USVI*

Bob,

When do you want to go? I have a boat at VIP in St. Thomas but it is a 40ft..Still easy for two people, My wife and I sail it all the time. We also have 37footers that would be great for two people.
Let me know and I''ll see what I can do for you.

John


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

*26'''' - 28'''' bareboat USVI*

I''m thinking about it. See Market Survey post. I''ve got access, and boats, but am justifiably leery. Have to shoulder the weight of hurricane season, insurances and exhorbitant boatyard costs.


----------

